# Insurance required for house party?



## Shaz (18 Oct 2010)

I am thinking of having a party for my 6 year old and will be inviting a few of his friends from school whose families I would not know. I am thinking of having a bouncy castle. What kind of insurance should I purchase so that I am covered if there should be an accident in the house during the party? Thanks.


----------



## sustanon (18 Oct 2010)

Just curious if the bouncy castle rental company should be providing coverage.


----------



## Sandals (18 Oct 2010)

from experience i would appoint family member to stand by castle for the few hours kids are there (handy for helping with shoes etc anyway), rental company I use do have their own cover but was limited to an accident arising from a fault caused by company not covering horseplay etc which is fair enough.

Just on a side note, I always get parents to leave a contact number for each kid on a sheet with all the kids names listed etc and any issues, my kid has friend who's diabetic and once from all seven eight year olds in bathroom all checking the girls bloods and all having a panic when found they were low......thankfully never had to ring any parent but very handy to have contact number for each child anyway.

Good luck with the party, rope in as many adults as you can and I find three hours was toooo long, have plenty of things planned.........


----------



## squaw (19 Oct 2010)

Hi, I see on a previous thread that you were enquiring about where to get office home insurance. We got ours from Royal Sun Alliance in the end. Most other insurers, when they say they covered, a home office, this was limited to a computer and printer in the corner as opposed to a home office like a doctors surgery etc. We went through 2 brokers who came back with the answer that it was not possible to get but through our own research found Sun Alliance.
Please do check the detail on the policy to make sure it covers everything you need though.


----------

